# RIP crestie with MBD number 2



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

posting on behalf of fuzzielady, if youve been following the thread in general herp section you will know she bought 2 cresties off a seller off here, we delivered them to her on sunday and they were found to have very severe MBD, helena did all she could but lost one, and fightin to save the other, had it admitted to the vets and it was put on a drip this morning. unfortunately though, the little one had to be put to sleep as it was the best thing for it considering the condition. Helena went to pick the crestie up so it can be buried with its sibling. 

im so sorry youve had to go through all this helena but you did all you could for them, im just so sorry they ever got into that state in the first place. 

RIP little ones, you are back together now and ill miss you both so much 

xxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

been on phone to helena...

such a shame so so sad..

God rest you both little ones


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

she bought these from a seller off here?
shouldnt we all know who sold them with this severe condition?
im horrified that she and the little critters have been put through this.
rest in peace little ones.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

theres a thread in general herp chat....

entitled neglect or not ???


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

already posted my regrets on the other thread - but I am so sorry - for all of you involved..... And disgusted at how someone could let animals get into this state.

Hugs


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Read the other thread last night and i was hoping the other one would pull through. I think its a disgrace the seller sold on the geckos and made out she didnt realise what bad health they was in :whip:

RIP little ones


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

RIP Wobble so sorry I couldn't save you or your companion. If nothing else you are together again. 

Sweet dreams Weeble and Wobble

Thanks Cat I couldn't face it earlier


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RIP poor lil baby 

who had the best ever care and was truely loved and looked after in the last day's and hours of your life 

well done to fuzzie for doing this your one special person for that !!!


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> RIP poor lil baby
> 
> who had the best ever care and was truely loved and looked after in the last day's and hours of your life
> 
> well done to fuzzie for doing this your one special person for that !!!


Thanks Emma

But to be honest I don't think I have done anything spectacular. Surely it is the owners duty to do everything in their power, or their vets power, for animals in your care.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P Little ones


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Read the original threads and was praying that the second one pulled through. So sorry for your loss fuzzie, and don't play down what you have done. Some people wouldn't have gone as far as you did to try and save and better their lives. Just from that alone you're a wonderful person in my book.

r.i.p little cresties, may you have fun over on rainbow bridge.


----------

